# Roughly 3 year natural transformation



## riggage (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Guys, first off, ignore my obnoxious username - didn't think i was actually going to post on here, but thought fuck it!

Started training when i was about 18, steadily, but not overly serious. Started at around 68 kilos and over 2 years got to 74. Now i've stepped it up big time and have been training and eating my ass off for about 9 months and i'm currently weighing in at 80kg. Pretty happy with gaining 12kg in 3 years as i've always had a super quick metabolism.

Training regime is usually:

Sunday - Chest
Monday - Back
Tuesday - Rest
Wednesday - Legs
Thursday - Shoulders
Friday - Arms

Legs have definitely been the hardest to make gains on, but i'm getting there. some basic stats:

Max bench: 105
Max Deadlift: 110
Max Squat: 100
Leg press: 220kg

Nothing too impressive, but i tend to train in the 6-10 rep range at about 4/5 of my max.


Currently in my bulking stage, so have a slight gut etc, but its the only way i can put on actual size. Anywhom, i'll attach some photos.. Some from before i started, some about 18 months in, and some from about 2 weeks ago. Have never taken anything but mass gainers, protein, casein and creatine. Actually looking to potentially hit some gear to get me to the next level, so would definitely be open to some options regarding that. Any recommendations/advice/praise would be appreciated.

Before training photos:


----------



## riggage (Aug 5, 2014)

Roughly 18-20 month mark i believe:


----------



## riggage (Aug 5, 2014)

And this is a few weeks ago. Sorry i don't have any leg photos, i'll take one when i train tomorrow.


----------



## xFeaRx (Aug 5, 2014)

pretty good transformation. keep up the good work


----------



## riggage (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks bro. Anyone been in a similar situation as me and hit some gear to get to the next level? thinking about hitting halo extreme. Pretty sure i've got a hookup in AUS that i can get it off, seems like a good starting product to put on an extra few kilos and cut my waist down?


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 6, 2014)

good job brother !

 im running a very similar split with great results


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2014)

Excellent results my man!


----------



## theestone (Aug 7, 2014)

Great work brother. You look good, and much more stout than three years ago. That's good work.

I think you could do a bit more work natty. You said yourself you've really only been eating serious for 9 months, I imagine training as well. And your what, 21 now? That would be my first recommendation, to tough it out for a while longer. Really focus on dialing in your diet, and leaning out a bit, no cutting, just not being in a huge surplus everyday. If you could wait till at least 25 that'd be ideal. OK, lemme step off my soap box.

I ran my first h-drol cycle after training SERIOUSLY for 3 years from 23 - 26 years old(trained in high school, weight training class, but i never put on size or got too strong. No diet. Max bench was 185lbs in high school) My first 3 years were completely dedicated from day one. I took the knowledge i had from training in school, and researched most every day. I had a decent build, and was a pretty lean 6'0" 185ish pounds. I even could have waited a bit. 

I think H-drol is a great first cycle compound. No explosive gains, but impressive steady gains that you will not get natty. Looking back, I'd recommend test with it. Would probably be even more enjoyable. But that does not mean you cant get an idea of what a cycle feels like by running a 6 week halo cycle. I was eating CLEAN, and BIG, I went up to 200lbs, hardly any fat gain, but i was hitting the gym with a purpose. Some of that was water weight. I belive i dropped back down to just over 190 after the water all left and i was a month out of PCT.

I warn you though. Once you get a taste of enhanced lifting, your going to want to do it again and again. There is hardly a chance of running "just one cycle", because you will not look like you did at the peak of your cycle, 2 months after PCT. You can hold on to some of the gains, but there will be a dip after, then if you keep the faith, keep training and eating you will be ahead of where you started, but not as much as you think. This is MY experience. Some will say they hold on to 110% of the gains with a good PCT and training hard. Maybe some, but i feel that's overstated, people like to embellish IMO.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 7, 2014)

your transformations looks good man.

As for the gear that's a personal choice.  Make sure and weigh the good and bad consequences no matter how minute the chances of it happening to you.  and as the previous poster said it more than likely wont be your last cycle.  I do agree with Mike Arnold and his stand point on starting gear though.  I feel that starting aas has nothing to do with how long you have trained and your current stature but more so what you personally want.  Having said that the more knowledge/expierence you have in the gym and with proper nutrition the more you will get out of your cycle. So up to you man.


----------



## riggage (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks heaps for the advice theestone and skinnyguy 180. I do think i can get a fair amount of gains out of my body naturally still, so maybe i'll put in at least another 6-12 months of hard training and getting all my meals in and then see how i look. Currently i'm not doing any cardio, besides F*cking like a rabbit with my misses haha! So i think if i do want to lean my stomach out a bit, its only a matter of incorporating cardio, and swapping out those big carb filled dinners for something leaner like chicken and brocolli and hitting some l-carnatine or something along the lines. Needless to say, i'm loving the journey and its satisfying to be able to fill out a t-shirt!


----------



## theestone (Aug 7, 2014)

Hell yeah. A cycle of hdrol aint gonna make that belly disappear. Get rid of it first, then run a cycle so you can see the gains.


----------



## riggage (Aug 7, 2014)

Sounds the goods! Its winter in Australia at the moment, so when its around 2 degrees outside, makes it a bit hard to get a good sweat on in the gym! Once the heat picks up, chucking in some HIIT will be a good option to drop a bit of BF i think. How's my split seem for you guys? Basically every chest session i do on a sunday is killer, and my chest can stay sore up until tuesday or wednesday! Not really sure how to get around this.. I mean some say its a nutrition thing, but if i'm eating at least 5 meals a day i can't see that being the issue. Always stretch properly before working out but maybe not so much on the cool down. Only thing i'm taking after a workout is a protein shake though, maybe i need to chuck in some extra glutamine or bcaas or something?


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 7, 2014)

theestone said:


> Hell yeah. A cycle of hdrol aint gonna make that belly disappear. Get rid of it first, then run a cycle so you can see the gains.



Tren will whip that belly into shape.  Great job bro!


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 9, 2014)

Good work!


----------



## JRx (Sep 6, 2014)

Good progress keep it up


----------

